# Warren Co 2017-2018



## How2fish

Well if the Lord allows and the creeks don't rise I will be starting my 30th year hunting in the Crystal Creek Hunting Club this season. Funny how the longer your at this and your blessed to have your health and a good bunch of guys in the club the more you look forward to it ! Hope all the Warren County hunter a good and safe season..check in often with updates and hunt results etc. Just do me a favor and remember lease prices are demand driven...so What happens in Warren County ...Stays in Warren County.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

It won't be much longer until I'll put my cameras out and glassing acorn trees


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Went to my club the other day to pull my trail camera. Nothing but does and small bucks so far. Some of my friends whom run clubs down the road a few miles, have gotten some nice ones on camera. Looking forward to fall! I'll be hunting in Warren and Burke County this season. Looking forward to updates from ya'll as fall approaches!!


----------



## JigNchunk

I think we are going to have a great season in Warren this year. We have been seeing lots of deer every time we go down.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

That's great!!


----------



## How2fish

One of our members saw a whopper last weekend....anyone seeing any acorns or muscadines yet ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Next time over, I'll glass the trees. Seems all the rain has made for great browse which translates into big racks this year!!
Buddy of mine who runs the club next door sent me a pic of an absolute stud. I hope he pays me a visit this year!!


----------



## Quicker than I look

Just curious, how early do you see rub lines and scrapes, went down 2 weeks ago and walked down and clear one of our trails and already found a defined rub line and what looks like a community scrape. I hunt north Warren.


----------



## Quicker than I look

wondering what the camera will show that I just put up on this rub, I will be checking it next weekend.


----------



## Snookpimpin

iv already found 3 or 4 scrapes this year, don't usually see them this early I'm sure they are communal, I put cameras on them so will know in a couple weeks


----------



## Moose Master

Anybody hunt opening weekend? We are off Hwy 123 between Jewell and Mitchell. I didn't get to hunt but am looking forward to getting down real soon.


----------



## JigNchunk

3 of us hunted our property this weekend and no one seen a deer. very little pics on trail cams the past week either. Pin oak acorns are falling everywhere.


----------



## LHefner17

Any storm damage


----------



## Lil Red

We hunted a little bit opening weekend. Seen 4 between 3 of us on 4 hunts. We planted plots before the rain.

Wondering about storm damage too, Want to know if my box blind is still in Warren County.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

LHefner17 said:


> Any storm damage



A lot of trees down on our club and all over Warren County. My daughter attends BA in Warrenton and they went back to school Wednesday. Mcduffie county schools didn't go back until today with the storm damage and power outages


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

All our food plots are done on my club. Buck sign is beginning to show all over the property. I hope to get time to hunt soon as I'm yet to log any stand time


----------



## Quicker than I look

a lot of trees down on our club and even paved roads going to it. saw a lot of power company trucks around on Friday. Deer movement was slow, but buck signs are in full force on our club.


----------



## How2fish

Went down for work weekend last weekend, we lost a few oaks and pines. Mast crop looking good , had to break up 3 beaver dams on one creek  as they were flooding our creek crossings. Only had one guy hunt a couple of times and he didn't see much.


----------



## How2fish

Well who is ready to put down the string and sticks and pick up a muzzleloader ?? And who is ready for some fall like weather ? Seems like all the Hurricanes pushed us right back to the teeth of the summer...


----------



## Warrenco

Hunting warren co a little this year. Have property now in three other counties too. Seen a couple but nothing to write home about so far in warren. Out here today. Hot and muggy


----------



## How2fish

Warrenco said:


> Hunting warren co a little this year. Have property now in three other counties too. Seen a couple but nothing to write home about so far in warren. Out here today. Hot and muggy



How is the acorns on your place doing?


----------



## JigNchunk

We have lots of pin oak acorns falling but the white oak crop is small this year and they haven't started dropping yet.


----------



## How2fish

well I spent most of last week with the muzzle loader and managed to get a nice 7pt 170-180lb 3 year old buck. He was chasing does on Thursday morning and left off chasing them to divert to some doe in heat scent I had put out..the same scent that a 3 year old spike had come to an hour earlier. Opening morning was the only morning hunt that I did not see a deer on, but managed to shoot a big Yote at 11 am. If you are going this weekend good luck and they are chasing .


----------



## gahunter2011

Shot a nice 8 in warren this weekend chasing a doe. Scrapes everywhere and deer were moving good all weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Congrats howtofish and ugahunter11!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

So, things kept picking up on our property with deer activity. Knowing the rut was about to bust wide open, I elected to slip back into the select cut with my climber. The same bottom I killed my avatar buck. I was watching does under my stand late morning when I heard the distinct sound of very heavy antlers tearing up the sweetgums. Being three yo selectcut, it was very thick but I figured it out pretty quick. The next thing I know, two doe come running by with a huge buck on there tail. I threw up my rifle, he saw me and slammed in the breaks behind a sweetgum. I then picked out his neck and pulled the trigger...he dropped in his tracks. I put his picture in the truck buck for reference. He would have been my biggest buck but he snapped off his main beam and a cool droptine
****Updated with the picture attached**


----------



## glynr329

What part of Warren and lets see pictures.


----------



## Duff

Saw pics dhd. Great buck man!!! Congrats!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

glynr329 said:


> What part of Warren and lets see pictures.



I just added one of the pics. South Warren.


----------



## glynr329

Great buck. Way to get it done


----------



## gahunter2011

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## How2fish

Congrats ! DHD what day did you get him ?


----------



## How2fish

ugahunter that is a nice buck how much did that ol boy weight ?


----------



## How2fish

*Pic of my buck*

Finally got a pic to post, big bodied buck looks a little skinny as I had field dressed him already. Watching him chase two does for 10 mins will get the blood flowing..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Congrats ! DHD what day did you get him ?



Friday October 27th


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Finally got a pic to post, big bodied buck looks a little skinny as I had field dressed him already. Watching him chase two does for 10 mins will get the blood flowing..



Good buck! Congrats again!
Things have slowed on our property with the heat and less does in estrus. I’ll be in Burke County this coming weekend and then off to the Filnt River WMA after that for the second quota hunt. It may be Thanksgiving until I’m back In Warren County. Good luck to ya’ll the next few weeks!!


----------



## How2fish

Well headed to camp this afternoon for maybe my last trip this season, don't have any buck tags left and we have a 3 deer total on our club..so if I can get a doe I'm done. Funny how fast the season goes, been a good one for me I have seen a decent number of deer and had a blast. Best of luck to all of you Warren Co hunters and be safe out there !! Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Merry Christmas Warren County crew!!


----------

